# Steam summer sale



## Gemmeadia (Jul 18, 2012)

its like christmas!! 

I just got: 
Starwars Knights of the Republic $2.50
GTA IV $5.00 (CANNOT WAIT TO MODDDDD)
Just Cause 2 $3.50

Have you guys been taking advantage of this?!


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 18, 2012)

Yea, I picked up Bastion, Metro 2033 & Bioshock 2 so far. Haven't decided on any of the bigger ticket items. Was hoping to pick up MW3 but the community choice was for Skyrim to get the big discount


----------



## Tyler (Jul 18, 2012)

Ive been completely addicted to Just Cause 2. I have a problem


----------



## pink freud (Jul 18, 2012)

Also got KOTOR.
Picked up Dear Esther as well.

I'm in limbo waiting for GW2 and playing LoL and Tribes in the meantime, so I won't go crazy this sale.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 18, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Also got KOTOR.
> Picked up Dear Esther as well.
> 
> I'm in limbo waiting for GW2 and playing LoL and Tribes in the meantime, so I won't go crazy this sale.



Yea, I kinda wished I'd snatched Dear Esther while it was 75% off, definitely looked cool.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 18, 2012)

All of the Total wars for £9. 

It's quite annoying that I already have RTW and ETW.


----------



## peagull (Jul 18, 2012)

It's like I have to buy something every day, even if I don't want it! lol


----------



## Asrial (Jul 18, 2012)

I got 3 Assassins creed titles (revelations was expensive, so no me gusta) and Torchlight.

It's derp to have a sale where all the interesting titles all have been a part of some indie bundle. I'm a bundlewhore.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have bought so much shit, havent paid more than $5 for a game yet, loving it!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 19, 2012)

All I bought was the Left 4 Dead 1&2 bundle for $7.50.


Mainly because, last week, Amazon had Dead Space, Dead Space 2 and Alice: Madness Returns for $4.99 a piece, Bioshock 1&2 for $7.49 bundled, and Borderlands for $7.49, and I bought all of them


----------



## Edika (Jul 19, 2012)

Crap I have like 5 to 6 games that I haven't installed and played yet in my account. Good think that the games I want don't have bargain discounts. Even though LA Noire is only 7.50 Euros with the DLC. Has anyone played it? Is it good?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2012)

I snagged Dear Esther and Orcs Must Die 2. Haven't tried OMD yet, but Dear Esther was quite interesting, if a little strange.


----------



## pentecost (Jul 19, 2012)

damn, steam has upped their game so hard since i got out of playing.
must... resist... account...


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2012)

I've been wanting to try Skyrim since it came out, this might just motivate me to finally buy it. Though I still haven't even finished Diablo 3 and I got it the day it came out. Damn not having time to play games


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2012)

Skyrim and D3, while both are called RPGs, are really at totally different sides of the spectrum. Skyrim is just so great though, there's really no justification beyond not having hands to not buy it.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2012)

My main thing is I prefer multiplayer games by a huge margin. Even the best single player games tend to bore me quickly. I think I'll try Skyrim anyway or at least buy it so that I can play it whenever I finally have time. It does have multiplayer modes, right?


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> My main thing is I prefer multiplayer games by a huge margin. Even the best single player games tend to bore me quickly. I think I'll try Skyrim anyway or at least buy it so that I can play it whenever I finally have time. It does have multiplayer modes, right?



Not stock, it doesn't. I've heard there are multiplayer mods available, but I have no idea what they do or if they're any good. Skyrim is a singleplayer game through and through.

If multiplayer gaming is your thing, then maybe Skyrim isn't your bag. I enjoy multiplayer games as well, but these days not really multiplayer RPGs.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmm, maybe not worth the $$ for me at this point then. I was under the impression that it was like D3 in that you could play solo or with a party. Glad I asked someone before I bought it. I'll probably try it eventually anyway but it is no longer a priority.


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 20, 2012)

Get fallout 3 it's 5$ for the game and all dlc. Fantastic game you could easily get hundreds of hours from it and has tons of mods. Sure multiplayer is great but it's 5 dollars how can you go wrong?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 20, 2012)

Sadly I haven't since I've been pretty broke as of late.  I really wanna check out Fallout 3 though.

Pic related:


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 20, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Skyrim and D3, while both are called RPGs, are really at totally different sides of the spectrum. Skyrim is just so great though, there's really no justification beyond not having hands to not buy it.



You've still got feet, don't you?



I've seen so many more tempting sales. but I'm holding back due to my newly acquired PS3 and its lack of games.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jul 20, 2012)

My wallet has been destroyed. I just got a new laptop and wanted to find a few games I could play...
I literally just got the FarCry collection (for $4.99) and Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit. I like how you can vote for games to go on sale. I voted for Borderlands...hopefully that goes on sale. It'll be $4.99 I think!! Yay! 

I also got the GTA collection and the S.T.A.L.K.E.R collection. I also got Train Simulator 2012. $3? Can't go wrong!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 21, 2012)

I just picked up the Crysis Collection and the Civilization Collection. I should be good for games for a little while.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 21, 2012)

I picked up Amnesia: The Dark Descent (fucking awesome) for $5.00 and Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition (with all the DLC) for $10.00.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought Borderlands GOTY the other day and I just bought Arkham Asylum. Anyone know of any good bullet hells in the sale, I've been having a major itch for them.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2012)

I've bought:

Every GTA title
The Witcher part 1 and 2
Knights of the Old Republic
Decapattack
Shining Force 2
Theif 3

I can't remember what else but I'll grab a few things before the end of the night, like Bastion, since I heard good things, and maybe Bioshock since everybody seems to love those.

The funny part is, though, I'll likely never play most of these games  ..they were just so cheap.


----------



## Pav (Jul 22, 2012)

I now have Batman: Arkham City to keep me amused in between the times I puss out while trying to play Amnesia.

Fucking Steam sale, I was planning on buying a new cab this week.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 22, 2012)

Is The Witcher (1 or 2) more of an hack n slash action game or is it more puzzly? I don't really care for games that make you think, that is what work is for


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 22, 2012)

I haven't played it yet, I just know that it looks fantastic, and it has been considered the most mature and impressive RPG series in a long time by many people. Works for me - I haven't been in love with an RPG for years.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jul 22, 2012)

So my Steam Summer haul is - 

Borderlands GOTY
Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY
Jamestown and all of it's DLC

Also I was gifted Secret of the Magic Crystal because it's become a recurring joke around the Reddit Brony community to gift the terrible game containing horses, unicorns, and pegasi to other bronies.

When am I actually going to play these games? I don't rightly know.


----------



## pink freud (Jul 23, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Is The Witcher (1 or 2) more of an hack n slash action game or is it more puzzly? I don't really care for games that make you think, that is what work is for



The most puzzly thing about The Witcher series is how to get women naked, and it's far easier than real life, so there ya go.

Updated purchases:

Bioshock 1 and 2
Bastion


----------



## Pav (Jul 23, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Also I was gifted Secret of the Magic Crystal because it's become a recurring joke around the Reddit Brony community to gift the terrible game containing horses, unicorns, and pegasi to other bronies.



Ugh, you lucky bastard.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 23, 2012)

It's because of this that I got Steam last week. I now have the orange box (I'm on a mac).
Relevant:


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition, only really got it to mod the fuck out of it l: I already own F3 on GFWL but might buy it on Steam, just to keep em close. God damn, I need an axe fx this month


----------



## Fiction (Jul 23, 2012)

I keep seeing awesome games that I want, but I already have 10-15 PC Games that I still haven't even started yet alone progressed a little.


----------



## peagull (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I ended up buying about 10-15 games. I wouldn't mind, but I've not played one of them, I'm still playing d3 if anything, half of them I haven't even downloaded yet.


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 23, 2012)

The steam sales are terrible, I ended up getting like 8 games for under 30 bucks. I think the xmas sales are sweeter cuz you can actually play some of the purchases and unlock new games. Or they'll do the in game gift items and you can unlock even more games.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 24, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I can't remember what else but I'll grab a few things before the end of the night, like Bastion, since I heard good things, and maybe Bioshock since everybody seems to love those.



Bastion, as I just finished it, I would rate as excellent. I have a soft spot for that art direction though as it reminds me of the good ole days of gaming, before the constant strive for 'realism' practically destroyed games having art direction, by and large.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you guys know if there is any way to check if a game is compatible with an Xbox controller before you buy? I was hoping Half Life 1 would work with it, no luck


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 25, 2012)

I got a new laptop a couple of months back and have such been preparing my body(wallet) for the inevitable sale...

Ahem.

Allan Wake + American Nightmare
Alice Madness Returns (Gifted)
Age of Wonders
Borderlands
Costume Quest
Dead Island
From Dust
Deus Ex (All 3 games, Including the add on for Human Revolution)
Fallout New Vegas - All add ons
Garry's Mod (gifted)
Just Cause 2
The Longest Journey
Recettear
STALKER Complete
SW: Knights of the Old Republic
Saints Row 3 (Best bargain yet! Got it for $9.99 with all the DLC included, something like $115 worth!!!!)
Stacking
The Witcher 2 Director's Cut



I'll probably still just play Minecraft for the next 2 years as well though


----------



## hairychris (Jul 25, 2012)

Only picked up Skyrim on sale here as have been buying all sorts of other crap. Some tempting offers though. I've spent all my cash on mixers and analogue noise making crap to hit Steam any more!


----------



## Gemmeadia (Jul 25, 2012)

I am having way too much fun modding GTA IV haha Its so hard to resist buying games right now. Im afraid to open up steam now because i know i'll see something I wont want to miss!


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn, when do they have these kinds of sales again? The price comparison is ridiculous...


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> The Witcher 2 Director's Cut



Make sure you play the first one if you haven't! The storyline is *AWESOME*!!!!


I didn't go too crazy this time around... 

Picked up

Anno 2070
GTA Collection (what a deal!)
Warlock - Master of the Arcane
Dungeon Defenders DLC


SteamCalculator.com - How much is your Steam Account worth?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 26, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Make sure you play the first one if you haven't! The storyline is *AWESOME*!!!!
> 
> SteamCalculator.com - How much is your Steam Account worth?



Already have man, that's why I was frothing when I could grab the second one for $20 

Nearly $1400 here for my library  Just note that that's the retail value of the games, not what you paid for them.




VILARIKA said:


> Damn, when do they have these kinds of sales again? The price comparison is ridiculous...



The next sale will be the Christmas one, starting about a week before the 25th and ending probably around the 28th-30th this year. They have 2 sales like this each year, the summer one in late July and the Christmas/Winter one in late December.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 26, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Already have man, that's why I was frothing when I could grab the second one for $20
> 
> Nearly $1400 here for my library  Just note that that's the retail value of the games, not what you paid for them.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know. Most of my purchases are on sale 
Last game I was happy to pay full price for was the witcher 2


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 26, 2012)

VILARIKA said:


> Do you guys know if there is any way to check if a game is compatible with an Xbox controller before you buy? I was hoping Half Life 1 would work with it, no luck



Just check the games website, sometimes under the game info on the right it'll let you know. If all else fails, use a mapping programmer like xpadder and find some profiles for that particular game you're trying to play.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 27, 2012)

I already own Borderlands and all the DLC for my PS3, but $7.50 for the Game of the Year Edition was too awesome to pass up. I now have a copy of Borderlands for my PC as well.

Total count so far:

- Amnesia: The Dark Descent
- Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition 
- Borderlands: Game of the Year Edition

I'm sure there are more to come.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 28, 2012)

whew here is my haul:

legend of grimrock
arma II CO
X-super box
Batman pack 
thief pack
Total War Mega Pack
Company of Heroes
Sins Trinity
deus Ex HR
Galactic Civilizations 2


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I also got Dragon Age. I hear that's a good one.


----------



## beneharris (Jul 28, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I also got Dragon Age. I hear that's a good one.




btw, about your question of the witcher earlier. I wasn't super thrilled with it. I got about 9 hours into it, and sort of lost interest. It was fun, and fairly engaging, but those 9 hours are really... really... really... slow. I couldn't keep track of what quests were the main story line, and what wasn't. It all blended together. 

Give it a try, though, you may enjoy it more than I did. The sad part is that I really want to love the game, its good enough to put me into turmoil over it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 31, 2012)

beneharris said:


> btw, about your question of the witcher earlier. I wasn't super thrilled with it. I got about 9 hours into it, and sort of lost interest. It was fun, and fairly engaging, but those 9 hours are really... really... really... slow. I couldn't keep track of what quests were the main story line, and what wasn't. It all blended together.
> 
> Give it a try, though, you may enjoy it more than I did. The sad part is that I really want to love the game, its good enough to put me into turmoil over it.



You lasted 9 hours in Witcher, damn you are tough  (I thought the game was rubbish 2 hours in, the combat was absolute trash too.)

Dragon age was a good one though.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 2, 2012)

beneharris said:


> btw, about your question of the witcher earlier. I wasn't super thrilled with it. I got about 9 hours into it, and sort of lost interest. It was fun, and fairly engaging, but those 9 hours are really... really... really... slow. I couldn't keep track of what quests were the main story line, and what wasn't. It all blended together.
> 
> Give it a try, though, you may enjoy it more than I did. The sad part is that I really want to love the game, its good enough to put me into turmoil over it.



That's what happened to me the first time I tried. Second time around I stuck with it and the game got better and better as you got further into it. The storyline is top notch as far as RPGs go!

Dragon Age: Origins is fantastic. It's downhill with the expansion and then #2 is just trash.

There's this mod for the witcher that changes the combat http://www.moddb.com/mods/full-combat-rebalance1

Haven't tried it but it looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Pav (Aug 2, 2012)

Dragon Age: Origins is one of the absolute BEST RPGs, of any kind, that I've played within the past five years. Totally blew the entire Elder Scrolls series right out of my mind.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 3, 2012)

Pav said:


> Dragon Age: Origins is one of the absolute BEST RPGs, of any kind, that I've played within the past five years. Totally blew the entire Elder Scrolls series right out of my mind.



I dunno if I'd agree that it "blew it out of the water." After all, they're very different games. It was definitely fantastic though, it's also one of my very favorite RPGs.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 3, 2012)

No one in here got ARMA II so they could play DayZ? I got Combined Operations for ~$18. Also picked up Just Cause 2 and Red Faction: Guerilla.


----------



## Pav (Aug 3, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I dunno if I'd agree that it "blew it out of the water." After all, they're very different games. It was definitely fantastic though, it's also one of my very favorite RPGs.



Definitely very different styles of RPG. And while I haven't played Skyrim, the more streamlined feel of Dragon Age made me forget all about Oblivion.


----------



## flint757 (Aug 3, 2012)

I wasted so many hours on dragon age. The second one was way too easy and short for my tastes. It is not even close to the same feel or game play. I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, Bioware peaked with Dragon Age. It was downhill with everything after that


----------



## flint757 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mass Effect trilogy is good too I'd say.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> No one in here got ARMA II so they could play DayZ? I got Combined Operations for ~$18. Also picked up Just Cause 2 and Red Faction: Guerilla.



Yeah I grabbed Arma II CO, Day Z is pretty damn cool


----------

